# Company of Heroes 2



## InGoodFaith (13. April 2014)

Hallo!

Gibt es hier manchmal aktive CoH2 Spieler, die Lust haben, etwas zu spielen?


----------



## MastaKLINGE (21. April 2014)

InGoodFaith schrieb:


> Hallo!  Gibt es hier manchmal aktive CoH2 Spieler, die Lust haben, etwas zu spielen?



Hi, klar bin dabei  Steam-ID? Mein nick ist der gleiche wie hier.


----------



## hann96 (21. April 2014)

Hätte auch mal Lust! Meldet euch einfach per PN bei mir. Dann können wir spielen!

Mein Name auf steam ist hannover96xd


----------



## MastaKLINGE (22. April 2014)

hannover96xdneu schrieb:


> Hätte auch mal Lust! Meldet euch einfach per PN bei mir. Dann können wir spielen!  Mein Name auf steam ist hannover96xd



Alles klar, hab meine Hand gebrochen, werde aber heute oder morgen mal versuchen mit der Linken zu zocken  ich adde dich dann! Knappe Kiste gg Frankfurt


----------



## hann96 (22. April 2014)

MastaKLINGE schrieb:


> Alles klar, hab meine Hand gebrochen, werde aber heute oder morgen mal versuchen mit der Linken zu zocken  ich adde dich dann! Knappe Kiste gg Frankfurt


 
Ja. Aber verdient. Fünf mal Pfosten und ein nicht gegebenes Tor von schmiedebach! Und das mit den fünf Minuten nachspielezeit bleibt des Schiedsrichters Geheimnis.....


----------



## MastaKLINGE (22. April 2014)

hannover96xdneu schrieb:


> Ja. Aber verdient. Fünf mal Pfosten und ein nicht gegebenes Tor von schmiedebach! Und das mit den fünf Minuten nachspielezeit bleibt des Schiedsrichters Geheimnis.....



Doch auf jeden Fall, aber im Ergebnis ;D Was er sich dabei gedacht hat weiß niemand :/ naja Hauptsache ihr schafft den Klassenerhalt


----------



## InGoodFaith (12. Juni 2014)

Gibt es sonst noch jemanden?


----------



## MastaKLINGE (12. Juni 2014)

Ohne Flax... Spielt denn sonst keiner CoH2??? Kann doch nicht sein...


----------



## InGoodFaith (13. Juni 2014)

Ja eben, das ist es ja! Kann doch nicht nur 3 Spieler im Forum geben, die regelmäßig spielen..


----------



## hann96 (13. Juni 2014)

Naja, regelmäßig Spiele ich auch nicht


----------



## InGoodFaith (14. Juni 2014)

Damn, aber hier muss doch trotzdem jemand sein!


----------



## hann96 (15. Juni 2014)

Naja..... In ein paar Wochen habe ich wieder Zeit..... Sitze gerade an 3 großen Projekten


----------



## InGoodFaith (17. Juni 2014)

Haha, na dann viel Erfolg!

Also, nochmal, wenn jemand regelmäßig CoH2 spielt, soll er mir bitte eine PN schreiben!


----------



## powstaniec (18. Juni 2014)

Hi,

ich warte erst einmal ab was das Add-on bringen wird wenn es dann mal raus ist


----------



## MastaKLINGE (18. Juni 2014)

N paar Tage hast du noch zeit, also cobalt und ich rocken jedenfalls jetzt schon die ******** 

Das add on wird Top, das Spiel lohnt sich aber so oder so schon  und bei dem Preis gibt's nichts zu meckern.

Es bockt übelst


----------



## Burni81 (19. Juni 2014)

Yeah endlich mal Leute mit Geschmack  CoH2 <3

Hab auch direkt noch ne Frage: Ich war bei der Alpha von Western Fronts dabei...vorn paar tagen bekam ich von steam ne meldung das es angeblich bei der bezahlung von coh2 probleme gäbe und dieses nun aus meiner bibliothek verschwinden würde! jetzt steht bei mir coh2-press und es werden auch nichmehr die leute angezeigt die das spiel auch haben in der liste...hat jemand ne erklärung?!
ich hab das game bei amazon bestellt und das hab ich ja nun schon seit release...kann mir nur denken das irgendwas mit der alpha zutun hat o0

und zum zocken mein steam nick ist [4GaM]Burni81


----------



## powstaniec (19. Juni 2014)

@Burni81 Leider nicht sorry :-/
Ich finde leider die Bewaffnung, welche nur bis 1941 im Spiel implementiert ist "etwas" begrenzt.


----------



## Burni81 (19. Juni 2014)

powstaniec schrieb:


> @Burni81 Leider nicht sorry :-/
> Ich finde leider die Bewaffnung, welche nur bis 1941 im Spiel implementiert ist "etwas" begrenzt.


 
ich hab mal den Sega support angeschrieben...hoffe das war richtig und die können mir da helfen...
und wie gesagt:addet mich


----------



## MastaKLINGE (19. Juni 2014)

Burni81 schrieb:


> ich hab mal den Sega support angeschrieben...hoffe das war richtig und die können mir da helfen... und wie gesagt:addet mich



Jawoll n neues Mitglied unserer Heeresgruppe! 

Ja hoffentlich wird dir geholfen, echt mies man...
Wie war die Alpha?

@pow: das ist unwahr, der Ostwind beispielsweise ist erst 44 zum Einsatz gekommen, G43? Hallo


----------



## Burni81 (19. Juni 2014)

MastaKLINGE schrieb:


> Jawoll n neues Mitglied unserer Heeresgruppe!
> 
> Ja hoffentlich wird dir geholfen, echt mies man...
> Wie war die Alpha?
> ...



ich geh aber einfach davon aus das es was mit der alpha zutun hat...
die war ganz gut!habe aber nur 2 mal gezockt und ich fand die amis recht schwer zu spielen...und die hatten keine flamethrower(oder ich war einfach nur zu blöde)  hab dich übrigens im steam geaddet Masta


----------



## Thomas605 (19. Juni 2014)

Doch soviele CoH 2 Player  das is ja toll


----------



## MastaKLINGE (19. Juni 2014)

Burni81 schrieb:


> ich geh aber einfach davon aus das es was mit der alpha zutun hat... die war ganz gut!habe aber nur 2 mal gezockt und ich fand die amis recht schwer zu spielen...und die hatten keine flamethrower(oder ich war einfach nur zu blöde)  hab dich übrigens im steam geaddet Masta



Dann ja quasi wie mit den Deutschen. Naja ich nutze die flames sehr selten, geht auch 
ohne...  Hab schon akzeptiert  

Wenn du dein Game bis 16:00 gefixt bekommst können wir dann ne runde spielen. Cobalt ist dann auch dabei. Hab bis 18:00 Zeit, dann muss ich Fußball gucken


----------



## InGoodFaith (19. Juni 2014)

So hörst du mir zu, Masta! 
Ich bin doch erst um 5 von der Fahrstunde wieder da!  dann gern bis um 6 oder so!


----------



## InGoodFaith (19. Juni 2014)

InGoodFaith schrieb:


> So hörst du mir zu, Masta!
> Ich bin doch erst um 5 von der Fahrstunde wieder da!  dann gern bis um 6 oder so!


 
EDIT: habe euch mal geaddet!


----------



## MastaKLINGE (19. Juni 2014)

Haha jaaaa  sry


----------



## böhser onkel (22. Juni 2014)

Ich zoggs auch

Bin aber Anfänger

Kann einer mit mir üben?


----------



## Burni81 (22. Juni 2014)

böhser onkel schrieb:


> Ich zoggs auch
> 
> Bin aber Anfänger
> 
> Kann einer mit mir üben?


 
wie is deine steam addy?


----------



## InGoodFaith (22. Juni 2014)

böhser onkel schrieb:


> Ich zoggs auch
> 
> Bin aber Anfänger
> 
> Kann einer mit mir üben?


 
Schick mir einfach mal deinen Steam Namen, ich bin immer für eine Runde zu haben.


----------



## Agallah (23. Juni 2014)

Schön, endlich ein eigener Thread.

Hab mich aber eben wieder über die DLC-Politik aufgeregt. Warum muss ich gerade ungefragt einen 4,8 GB Patch runterladen der wahrscheinlich zu 95% Inhalte des kostenpflichtigen Western Front DLC enthält. Hab nicht vor dafür Geld auszugeben. Patches bzgl Balancing sind schwer in Ordnung und herzlich Willkommen. Aber das meine Festplatte diesen Schrott speichern muss geht mir gehörig auf die Nerven. Ist zudem nicht das erste Mal. Die haben den zweiten Teil insgesamt einfach ziemlich vermurkst...

[/Frust]


----------



## MastaKLINGE (23. Juni 2014)

Agallah schrieb:


> Schön, endlich ein eigener Thread.  Hab mich aber eben wieder über die DLC-Politik aufgeregt. Warum muss ich gerade ungefragt einen 4,8 GB Patch runterladen der wahrscheinlich zu 95% Inhalte des kostenpflichtigen Western Front DLC enthält. Hab nicht vor dafür Geld auszugeben. Patches bzgl Balancing sind schwer in Ordnung und herzlich Willkommen. Aber das meine Festplatte diesen Schrott speichern muss geht mir gehörig auf die Nerven. Ist zudem nicht das erste Mal. Die haben den zweiten Teil insgesamt einfach ziemlich vermurkst...  [/Frust]



Also ich finds mittlerweile sehr gut das Game, kommt natürlich nicht an den ersten Teil ran aber insgesamt macht's sehr viel Spaß. 

Ja, die DLC Politik ist natürlich so eine Sache... Um zu gewinnen braucht man davon eigentlich nichts, das ist schonmal löblich. Allerdings hab ich mir den ganzen Schei!! gekauft, bin eben Fan. Hat sich trotzdem alles gelohnt... War zwar teuer aber was solls!

WesternFront Armies ist richtig geil! Hab mir grad den Stream von nem Pro Player angeschaut! Wahnsinn! Sturmtiger, Fallschirmjäger, Königstiger etc. kann's kaum erwarten! Läd grad noch! Mein Dank geht hier an CobaltSquad der mir den Link geschickt hat! Tnx


----------



## hann96 (23. Juni 2014)

Oh... Da ist man mal ein paar Tage weg, bzw. nicht im Forum und da verpasst man alles!  

Ich bin gerade auf einem Seminar mit meiner klasse, am Freitag komme ich wieder, am Samstag muss ich mir deswegen erstmal meinen zockentzug, mit CoH2 weg Spielen...  

Ich adde dann auch schonmal die anderen via Handy!


----------



## MastaKLINGE (23. Juni 2014)

Mach das!  

Ich sag's dir, es geht hier mittlerweile richtig ab 

Wir sind quasi schon ne richtige CoH2 Community dank Cobalt


----------



## Seeefe (24. Juni 2014)

MastaKLINGE schrieb:


> Ohne Flax... Spielt denn sonst keiner CoH2??? Kann doch nicht sein...


 
Nunja, als CoH Veteran ist man von CoH2 auch recht enttäuscht. Es kommt halt nicht ansatzweise an CoH + BK-Mod heran und dazu noch der ganze dlc kram seitens Sega  

Wundert mich deshalb nicht so sehr


----------



## böhser onkel (24. Juni 2014)

Eric535


Hat das addon auch ne Kampagne? 


Hab die auf die schnelle nicht gefunden.


@Seeefe ich wusdt ja gar nicht dass du auch coh2 zoggst


----------



## InGoodFaith (24. Juni 2014)

Seeefe schrieb:


> Nunja, als CoH Veteran ist man von CoH2 auch recht enttäuscht. Es kommt halt nicht ansatzweise an CoH + BK-Mod heran und dazu noch der ganze dlc kram seitens Sega
> 
> Wundert mich deshalb nicht so sehr


 
Ich persönlich finde, dass der BK Mod einfach nur zu einer Massenschlacht von Panzern/Infanterie verkommen ist, sobald das midgame vorbei ist..

Mir persönlich macht nun auch 2vs2 und größer Spaß, da mir einfach die Absprache, wer was nimmt wichtig ist.

Aber hat ja jeder eine andere Meinung! 



böhser onkel schrieb:


> Eric535
> 
> 
> Hat das addon auch ne Kampagne?
> ...


 
Ich kann dein Profil leider nicht finden, da es keinen Eric535 bei Steam gibt.

Es sind immer nur andere/änliche Namen aufgeführt.


----------



## RotariCatfish (24. Juni 2014)

Ich find das echt schade das die beim Addon keine Kampagne dazu gepackt haben. Fand die COH Kampagnen echt immer sehr kurzweilig und unterhaltsam.


----------



## MastaKLINGE (24. Juni 2014)

Ich bin mir sicher, dass da n Theater of War DLC kommt für die Westfront 44... Wird leider Geld kosten...


----------



## böhser onkel (24. Juni 2014)

Wie kann ich denn ein gefecht beenden? 

Die ammis haben so runde basen aber die bekomm ich nicht kaputt


----------



## Thomas605 (25. Juni 2014)

Nichtmal mit Panzern oder so?


----------



## Seeefe (25. Juni 2014)

InGoodFaith schrieb:


> Ich persönlich finde, dass der BK Mod einfach nur zu einer Massenschlacht von Panzern/Infanterie verkommen ist, sobald das midgame vorbei ist..
> 
> Mir persönlich macht nun auch 2vs2 und größer Spaß, da mir einfach die Absprache, wer was nimmt wichtig ist.
> 
> Aber hat ja jeder eine andere Meinung!


 
Dafür gibts ja Popcap  

Trotzdem die vielfalt des BK-Mods machte CoH grandios. 

CoH2 hat zwar gute ansätze, allerdings wie gesagt für Veteranen enttäuschent, für neueinsteiger inordnung.


----------



## böhser onkel (25. Juni 2014)

Nee

Selbst mim Sturmtiger nicht


----------



## Thomas605 (25. Juni 2014)

Oo das is ja mal krass, da hab ich auch keine ideen mehr xD (Wenns die Infantrie nicht kann, richtens meist die Panzer  )


----------



## böhser onkel (25. Juni 2014)

Hab 2 stunden da gesessen


----------



## Agallah (25. Juni 2014)

COH2 sowie die älteren Mission Packs Southern Fronts, Victory at Stalingrad und Case Blue sind jetzt gerade im Steam Sale. Kennt sich jemand aus und kann sagen welcher DLC sich davon lohnt?


----------



## InGoodFaith (25. Juni 2014)

Mensch, hier ist ja richtig was los!

@Agallah

Wenn du gerne Szenarien spielst, sind die Packs auf alle Fälle etwas für dich!


----------



## böhser onkel (26. Juni 2014)

Ja da können wir mal zoggn


----------



## InGoodFaith (27. Juni 2014)

Habt ihr schonmal 2vs2 gegen Amis gespielt?
Das ist so krass, was die an InfSpam bringen können, und du hast als OKW keine Chance, da dass MG fehlt..


----------



## MastaKLINGE (29. Juni 2014)

InGoodFaith schrieb:


> Habt ihr schonmal 2vs2 gegen Amis gespielt? Das ist so krass, was die an InfSpam bringen können, und du hast als OKW keine Chance, da dass MG fehlt..



Mit LW Doktrin kannste doch das MG34 bringen und die Amis zersägen


----------



## böhser onkel (30. Juni 2014)

LW?

Was ist das für eine?


Lustwaffe?


----------



## InGoodFaith (30. Juni 2014)

MastaKLINGE schrieb:


> Mit LW Doktrin kannste doch das MG34 bringen und die Amis zersägen





böhser onkel schrieb:


> LW?
> 
> Was ist das für eine?
> 
> ...


 

Nunja, nur blöd, wenn man schon eine Doktrin gewählt hat, und ich finde, dass das MG34 nicht soo gut ist.

Yo, ist die Luftwaffe!


----------



## MastaKLINGE (30. Juni 2014)

InGoodFaith schrieb:


> Nunja, nur blöd, wenn man schon eine Doktrin gewählt hat, und ich finde, dass das MG34 nicht soo gut ist.  Yo, ist die Luftwaffe!



Ist schon blöd wenn man sie weg lässt bzw einer von euch  

Ja die ist bekanntlich schwächer als die MG42, die 34er richtet weniger Schaden an... Aber immerhin nagelt sie fest


----------



## InGoodFaith (1. Juli 2014)

Sind meisten im 2vs2 OH+OKW, sodass nur einer die Doktrin nehmen kann.
Habe jetzt aber eine neue Doktrin freigeschaltet, die sich vielversprechend anhört.

Wann hast du mal wieder Zeit?  Muss dir noch ein unglaubliches Gameplay schicken.


----------



## MastaKLINGE (1. Juli 2014)

InGoodFaith schrieb:


> Sind meisten im 2vs2 OH+OKW, sodass nur einer die Doktrin nehmen kann. Habe jetzt aber eine neue Doktrin freigeschaltet, die sich vielversprechend anhört.  Wann hast du mal wieder Zeit?  Muss dir noch ein unglaubliches Gameplay schicken.



Hehe bin ja mal gespannt  

Ja schick mal


----------



## matteo92 (2. Juli 2014)

Gibt's irgendwie ne PCGH Gruppe oder ähnliches im Spiel?  Hab keine Mitspieler


----------



## InGoodFaith (3. Juli 2014)

So schreibe mir doch einfach mal deinen Namen als PN, wir suchen händeringend Mitspieler.


----------



## Burni81 (4. Juli 2014)

so leute...ich hab mich mal kurzerhand dazu entschlossen ne coh steam gruppe zu machen!!! also rein da  Steam Community :: Group :: 4GaM-COH Freunde


----------



## MastaKLINGE (4. Juli 2014)

Burni81 schrieb:


> so leute...ich hab mich mal kurzerhand dazu entschlossen ne coh steam gruppe zu machen!!! also rein da  Steam Community :: Group :: 4GaM-COH Freunde



Top! Trete bei sobald ich kann.


----------



## CemeteryFiller (26. Juli 2014)

Hi Leute, folgendes Problem:

Ingame habe ich sporadisch auftretende Standbildschirme in CoH 2 (1-2 sek Freez), dann geht es problemlos weiter. Das Spiel an sich läuft sonst tadellos flüssig. Die Freezes sind sowohl offline als auch online. Andere Spiele, wie Tomb Raider und WoW laufen auf höchsten Einstellungen flüssig und ohne Probleme.

Recherchen haben keinen Erfolg erbracht, nur das evtl. ein Patch vom April eine Rolle spielt.

Ich hab vor 2 Wochen Hardware verändert:
XTX 7870 Black --> Sapphire R9 290 VaporX
120GB SSD Samsung 840 --> 250 SSD Samsung Evo
BeQuiet E9 480W --> BeQuiet E9 580W

Ich kann nicht sagen ob es vorher auch so war, da ich das Spiel ne Weile nicht gezockt hab, also kann ich nicht einschätzen inwieweit die patches ne rolle spielen oder nicht.

Grafiktreiber: 14.4, 14.7 beta --> keine Unterschiede
Grafikkartentemperaturen maximal 68°C bei langem Match
Auffallend ist: gpu load springt sehr (in sek) von 100, 17, 0, 9, 100, 0, 0 % (z.B.)
Weiterhin finde ich komisch: hab die gpu auf 1100 getaktet, laut gpuZ läuft sie aber ingame nur zwischen 900-1000mhz
Ohne OC übrigens gleiche Probleme bei coh 2

CPU Temperaturen unkritisch im 40°C bereicht


Danke für eure Hilfe!


----------



## MastaKLINGE (28. Juli 2014)

CemeteryFiller schrieb:


> Hi Leute, folgendes Problem:  Ingame habe ich sporadisch auftretende Standbildschirme in CoH 2 (1-2 sek Freez), dann geht es problemlos weiter. Das Spiel an sich läuft sonst tadellos flüssig. Die Freezes sind sowohl offline als auch online. Andere Spiele, wie Tomb Raider und WoW laufen auf höchsten Einstellungen flüssig und ohne Probleme.  Recherchen haben keinen Erfolg erbracht, nur das evtl. ein Patch vom April eine Rolle spielt.  Ich hab vor 2 Wochen Hardware verändert: XTX 7870 Black --> Sapphire R9 290 VaporX 120GB SSD Samsung 840 --> 250 SSD Samsung Evo BeQuiet E9 480W --> BeQuiet E9 580W  Ich kann nicht sagen ob es vorher auch so war, da ich das Spiel ne Weile nicht gezockt hab, also kann ich nicht einschätzen inwieweit die patches ne rolle spielen oder nicht.  Grafiktreiber: 14.4, 14.7 beta --> keine Unterschiede Grafikkartentemperaturen maximal 68°C bei langem Match Auffallend ist: gpu load springt sehr (in sek) von 100, 17, 0, 9, 100, 0, 0 % (z.B.) Weiterhin finde ich komisch: hab die gpu auf 1100 getaktet, laut gpuZ läuft sie aber ingame nur zwischen 900-1000mhz Ohne OC übrigens gleiche Probleme bei coh 2  CPU Temperaturen unkritisch im 40°C bereicht  Danke für eure Hilfe!



Das hört sich sehr mysteriös an... Das game vielleicht mal neu aufsetzen, ansonsten versuch mal deine Graka etwas runterzutakten bei Coh2.

Was für eine CPU hast du und auf welchen Einstellungen spielst du CoH2? Bin am Handy sehe leider deine Confi nicht.


----------



## InGoodFaith (2. August 2014)

Ich weiß, wovon du redest. Die Probleme haben viele Streamer und ich auch manchmal. Es nervt extrem und muss am Patch liegen, da sich auch mTw.Siberian letztens sehr drüber ausgelassen hat..


----------



## Robonator (2. August 2014)

böhser onkel schrieb:


> Hab 2 stunden da gesessen


 
Den Fehler hatte ich auch schonmal gemacht. Du MUSST drauf achten das du bei Siegbedingung z.B. Auslöschen angibst und auch drauf achten das es weiterhin so eingestellt ist. Sonst dauern die Matches ewig an.


----------



## CemeteryFiller (12. August 2014)

Hi, suche mitspieler mit guten fähigkeiten, spiele selbst OKW... okw / wehrmacht wilkommen... mit TS.

Grüße


----------



## InGoodFaith (12. August 2014)

CemeteryFiller schrieb:


> Hi, suche mitspieler mit guten fähigkeiten, spiele selbst OKW... okw / wehrmacht wilkommen... mit TS.
> 
> Grüße


 
Schreib mir eine PN mit deinem Namen, würde mich selbst als ok/gut beschreiben.


----------



## böhser onkel (27. August 2014)

Ich bin auch dabei


----------



## DerBeobachter (10. September 2014)

Wird noch gespielt?


----------



## Robonator (10. September 2014)

Ich selber zocke öfters noch, bin aber weder sonderlich gut noch schnell. Außerdem auch nur PvE unterwegs


----------



## InGoodFaith (10. September 2014)

Yo, ich spiele regelmäßig.


----------



## MastaKLINGE (11. September 2014)

Jo, wenn etwas gespielt wird dann CoH2


----------



## böhser onkel (16. September 2014)

Was heißt PVE?

Gegen CPU?


----------



## Born11 (16. September 2014)

Hey,

"PVE" steht für "Player Versus Environment" also Spieler gegen die Umwelt. Wobei das weniger auf die ökologische Umwelt bezogen ist. Die Bezeichnung kommt eigentlich mehr aus dem Rollenspiel Sektor. 

Aber um deine frage zu beantworten: ja, PVE = gegen CPU bzw. = Gefecht


----------



## böhser onkel (16. September 2014)

Danke euch


----------



## Agallah (17. September 2014)

Den DLC Company of Heroes 2 - The Western Front Armies gibt es gerade im Humble Store für 6,66€. Denke das ist ein guter Preis.

https://www.humblebundle.com/store


----------



## InGoodFaith (17. September 2014)

Dank dir haben jetzt 5 Freunde wieder etwas zu spielen.


----------



## nulchking (17. September 2014)

Hab mir auch den DLC gegönnt und wollte endlich mit CoH2 anfangen, hab mir dazu ein paar Karten aus dem Workshop geladen doch die werden mir ingame nicht angezeigt.
Muss ich da irgendwas besonderes machen?


----------



## InGoodFaith (18. September 2014)

Du kannst sie halt nur im benutzerdefinierten Spiel anwenden.
Dort müssten sie dann in der Mapliste zu finden sein.


----------

